# sell clothing



## Gruntilda (Dec 16, 2017)

Is it possible to sell clothing in the game?  I have a few things I have bought duplicates of that I wouldn't mind selling but I don't see a way to do that.


----------



## amemome (Dec 16, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> Is it possible to sell clothing in the game?  I have a few things I have bought duplicates of that I wouldn't mind selling but I don't see a way to do that.



yep! you can sell back clothes to kicks, mabel, or labelle! i haven't tried selling clothes to timmy tommy, but you can sell furniture to them.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you!  I had been trying to dell right from my items like you can with fruit and stuff.  I am so glad because I have a habit of buying without checking to see what I have first.


----------

